# Emigration Advice & Earthquakes worries!



## Jinxy (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi I am new to the forum, and would like info on moving from Ireland to New Zealand. I have all the necessary info regarding visa application. I have permanent residency in NZ and will be sponsoring my wife and two children, but have not lived there in over 10 years. With the current recession in Ireland and Europe we are finding it hard to survive financially with no work. My wife and I are fully qualified chefs and I also hold a BA degree and Masters postgraduate degree in fine art. I have applied for vacancies in NZ to Lecture at University and polytechnic level, but I have had no luck due I think to the fact that they do not want to take the risk in employing someone who is not in the country. This will be the first time living in NZ with a family sober need info on tenting accommodation, where best to live regarding family, kids education, safety health, hospitals and employment. I really enjoyed living in Wellington for the four years I lived in NZ but I would consider anywhere as NZ is such a stunning place to live and bring up family. Our finances are very tight and we will be arriving with pretty much just the shirts on our back. We are a little apprehensive as I am not getting any younger at 42 and my wife just under 40 so this will be an important decision for us as we want to settle down and not have to move countries again. This move is for the best start in life for our kids aged 3 and 1, so we do not want to mess it up for them. How is the economy and job situation in NZ compared to Ireland and Europe? I would rather have my kids growing up somewhere with more space and a brighter future. I know NZ has earthquakes there were a couple of tremors when I lived there before but there seems to be a lot more and more frequently, I am a little nervous about coming back to NZ with my family to a dangerous environment, but there has not been a day gone by in the last 10 years that I have not missed NZ. My wife and I regret leaving for Ireland but that was then and we are trying to make the best of the rest of out and our children's future. Once again any advice/information would be appreciated and sorry for the long post.
Best Wishes and Merry Christmas 
Jinx


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Jinxy said:


> Hi I am new to the forum, and would like info on moving from Ireland to New Zealand. I have all the necessary info regarding visa application. I have permanent residency in NZ and will be sponsoring my wife and two children, but have not lived there in over 10 years. With the current recession in Ireland and Europe we are finding it hard to survive financially with no work. My wife and I are fully qualified chefs and I also hold a BA degree and Masters postgraduate degree in fine art. I have applied for vacancies in NZ to Lecture at University and polytechnic level, but I have had no luck due I think to the fact that they do not want to take the risk in employing someone who is not in the country. This will be the first time living in NZ with a family sober need info on tenting accommodation, where best to live regarding family, kids education, safety health, hospitals and employment. I really enjoyed living in Wellington for the four years I lived in NZ but I would consider anywhere as NZ is such a stunning place to live and bring up family. Our finances are very tight and we will be arriving with pretty much just the shirts on our back. We are a little apprehensive as I am not getting any younger at 42 and my wife just under 40 so this will be an important decision for us as we want to settle down and not have to move countries again. This move is for the best start in life for our kids aged 3 and 1, so we do not want to mess it up for them. How is the economy and job situation in NZ compared to Ireland and Europe? I would rather have my kids growing up somewhere with more space and a brighter future. I know NZ has earthquakes there were a couple of tremors when I lived there before but there seems to be a lot more and more frequently, I am a little nervous about coming back to NZ with my family to a dangerous environment, but there has not been a day gone by in the last 10 years that I have not missed NZ. My wife and I regret leaving for Ireland but that was then and we are trying to make the best of the rest of out and our children's future. Once again any advice/information would be appreciated and sorry for the long post.
> Best Wishes and Merry Christmas
> Jinx


Hi there

I don't think the earthquake risk is as 'dangerous' as you think. Yes - there is always a risk - but the buildings are generally designed to high earthquake specifications. 

And give me the choice of bringing up kids in a London suburb or a New Zealand town and I know which one I think is more dangerous (and it's got nothing to do with earthquakes!)

Job-wise - there are no guarantees, but our perception is that the recession has not been as harsh here as in the UK. As chefs, I'm afraid the pay won't be in the millionaire bracket - but I guess it isn't in the UK either!

Good luck...


----------



## Jinxy (Dec 4, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I don't think the earthquake risk is as 'dangerous' as you think. Yes - there is always a risk - but the buildings are generally designed to high earthquake specifications.
> 
> ...


Thanks 
Topcat, great advice. We are living in a rural town in Ireland and would never think of moving to London. We have both worked in Wellington before and we are aware of the chef wages being quite low, but they are manageable and it depends on what grade of chef you are with regards to wages. I myself am looking more towards a career as a fine art tutor or lecturer, unfortunately these jobs are few and far between.
What we are most concerned with is starting from scratch again, we are financially broke, due to the recession and both in our early forties with two children, aged 3 and 1. It is going to tough thinking about mortgages again at this late stage in our lives, but means must, and we bribe if life is going to be a bit tough for a while then we might as well be struggling in a country that we like and now our kids will enjoy.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Regarding earthquakes, I think it only seems like there are more because of what happened in Christchurch and when there is one, people take more note of it now compared to before. A lot depends on where you are planning to move to as well. I have lived in the Waikato (hamilton) for 50 years, and have only felt 2 very minor ones in all that time. Christchurch was a little unlucky, I guess, in that it was centred right on the city and very shallow.


----------

